# 5 Tips For Phosphorous Management.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farm Journal.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/5-tips-for-phosphorus-management--NAA-rhonda-brooks/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

One thing that the article doesn't address is how P migrates through the soil. From what I've read, P and Ca only move an 1/8" to 1/4" into the soil per year.

So, if you're deficient, adding more on the surface doesn't address the deficiency 6-12" down unless you're doing heavy tillage. Further, adding more on the surface would then contribute to run-off problems in no-till systems.

Finally, most plants tend to send their root system to where the nutrients are. If the P is on the surface, the crop would tend to have a shallower root system, thereby making it more susceptible to dry or hot weather, insects and disease.

Just thinking.....

Ralph


----------

